# Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Finally Ready? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-finally-ready-cr/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-finally-ready-cr/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-finally-ready-cr/"></a></div>
<strong>Official announcement soon.


</strong>I’m told we’re going to see an official announcement for the Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x lens soon. I’m told once production (availability in May) of the EF 500 f/4L IS II & EF 600 f/4L IS II are going strong, the new zoom will be officially announced.  Expect stock to arrive fairly quickly after the announcement.</p>
<p>Expected retail price is around $11,000 USD.</p>
<p><strong>EF 24-70 f/2.8L II

</strong>I’m still hearing a release date of April 17, 2012 for the new version of a classic. Everything I have been told about this lens has been unbelievably positive. I’ve heard “best zoom Canon has ever made”, “fastest focusing” & “unbelievably sharp” on numerous occasions.</p>
<p>Preorder the Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> & <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> for $2299.</p>
<p><strong>EF 24 f/2.8 IS & EF 28 f/2.8 IS

</strong>Both are still slated for the end of June.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

I cant wait to get the new 24-70 L II on the 1DX!


----------



## Seamus (Mar 29, 2012)

Time to buy a lottery ticket...


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been saving my left kidney for just such an occasion.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm going to make sure i'm lying down when i see the price they retail for here in australia


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 29, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> *EF 24-70 f/2.8L II* I’m still hearing a release date of April 17, 2012 for the new version of a classic.



Are you sure they didn't say April 1st?


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 29, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I'm going to make sure i'm lying down when i see the price they retail for here in australia


If it's $11,000/US that's 77% more than I paid for my Nikon 200-400/f4 refurbished. The $4800 difference can't possibly be worth it.... I still can't believe this lens made my buy a Nikon. It kind of makes me fume.


----------



## Stone (Mar 29, 2012)

I HAVE to buy the 24-70, no way around that, but if the 200-400 is $11K, I'll just have to pass on it. I'd much rather spend my money on the 400 2.8 + 1.4 tc and be a stop faster @560mm f4.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 29, 2012)

I must say that when the first mention of this lens was made (pre-announcement announcement thingy) - a shiver ran down my spine!  I thought "Now THAT could be a great lens! Some serious birding / distant wildlife potential in a lens, right there!" I applaud Canon on the idea of a built in tele-converter.... which I expect is tailored to the lens' optics.

Of course I knew the price would be high.... initially I thought / heard maybe around $7k / $8k. But it appears it could be more than that, from what we're hearing. :

Wickidwombat... I know what you mean! It might end up being worth a trip to another country (eg Hong Kong, SE Asia, US, etc) to source it, if the price difference in Australia is so big. Even after paying import duty / tax ... one can still save this way. Only thing is you might not have a local warrantee...... 

Smirkypants, when you cite 77% more than your Nikon 200-400 f4, of course a number of factors come into play: a) you have a *refurbished* item that is always cheaper, b) the Nikon lens is an older design / model (so while it's a good lens from all accounts, it's street price is understandably lower than a new lens), c) the Nikon doesn't have the dedicated and built in 1.4x teleconverter!

The Canon 100-400mm lens design isn't my style. Plus I either preferred a 'very portable telezoom' or a 'quality large superzoom'. The 100-400mm didn't quite fit either camp in my book, but I know it works for many people, I bought the Canon 70-300mm L IS USM, which I'm very happy with. Awesome image quality, very portable and gives me great flexibility (up to 480mm equivalent on my 7D). 8)

Of course, the Canon 200-400mm is going to be a BIG lens, and I probably won't buy it - seeing as I would rather use $11k (or more?!) for other purposes, eg donating to charities, supporting friends that live in developing countries, as well as other things in my own life. However maybe I'll rent it sometime... it would be awesome to have a day or weekend dedicated to some birding with such this lens.

I look forward to seeing some reviews... and more importantly photos from this lens when it (eventually!) becomes available. 

Regards,

Paul


----------



## squarebox (Mar 29, 2012)

hmm, retailers here in Japan are still saying the 24-70 mk2 is getting released on April 30th, but I do hope you are right that it comes out on the 17th as I want to pick it up in time for a friend's wedding on teh 29th.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Mar 29, 2012)

This certainly appears to be a wonderful piece of glass but I wonder why the Nikon equivalent is 5,000.00 less? Seeing how the new prices of glass have rose dramatically I panicked and bought one of the last 500 F4 version 1 in December new. I'm glad I made this early venture because I knew I wouldn't be able to afford the 5 digits that are becoming very common.


----------



## aznstuart (Mar 29, 2012)

Any chance of a 24-70mm f/2.8 IS version? I don't care if it bigger and heavier. Either that or a f/2.8 version of the 24-105mm.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 29, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-finally-ready-cr/"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-finally-ready-cr/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-finally-ready-cr/"></a></div>
> <strong>Official announcement soon.
> 
> 
> ...



Any word on whether they will still kit this (24-70 II) with the 5D3 for some quite a few hundreds of dollars off?


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 29, 2012)

pj1974 said:


> Smirkypants, when you cite 77% more than your Nikon 200-400 f4, of course a number of factors come into play: a) you have a *refurbished* item that is always cheaper, b) the Nikon lens is an older design / model (so while it's a good lens from all accounts, it's street price is understandably lower than a new lens), c) the Nikon doesn't have the dedicated and built in 1.4x teleconverter!
> Paul


a. Older design: May 2010 is an old design?
b. Refurbished: It's $7000 new (street) and the list is $8400. Still a huge chunk of change difference.
c. Dedicated teleconverter: A nice feature that's not worth $2600 (list) and $5000 (street).

A birder can still get a Nikon 200-400 brand new + a brand spanking new d800 that has a "built in" 1.2 (25MP files) and 1.5 (16MP files) teleconverter for less than just the 200-400/1.4x will cost when it comes out (if it comes out). New lenses don't get discounted for a long time, unless they are dogs that don't sell. The 400/2.8 II is still $11,500 at your favorite dealers. A sports photographer is 80% of the way to a D4 with the price difference. 

I did the math. I bought the Nikon. I also bought a 5D3 because I have a fantastic array of Canon lenses. Oh, my difference in price is also a 5D3 + 24-105 kit + 600EX-RT. 

IN-SANE.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 29, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Smirkypants, when you cite 77% more than your Nikon 200-400 f4, of course a number of factors come into play: a) you have a *refurbished* item that is always cheaper, b) the Nikon lens is an older design / model (so while it's a good lens from all accounts, it's street price is understandably lower than a new lens), c) the Nikon doesn't have the dedicated and built in 1.4x teleconverter!
> ...



Smirkypants,

a. I said 'older design' not 'old'. Nikon's 200-400 f/4 is older than Canon's yet to be released one. *Fact*.
b. Your post was comparing a list price with a refurbished price and citing 77% difference. I was pointing out you can't compare apples to oranges. *Fact*.
c. I never made any indication of the value for money of the Canon vs Nikon, but again pointing out that the Nikon doesn't have a teleconverter built in. One can't compare apples with pears either. *Fact*.

I never made any reference to the Nikon D800's 'megapixel cropping ability', as that wasn't in the post I was commenting on. There are so many variables, the post I made commented on the need to accurately compare apples with apples. *Fact.*

It's not true that new lenses '_don't get discounted for a long time unless they are dogs that don't sell_'. Even recently (ie in the last few years), I've bought a number of recently released lenses (Canon 70-300mm L, Canon 100mm macro, Canon 15-85mm, Sigma 10-20mm EX, etc) that were released _under a year earlier_, for substantial discounts compared to the initial street prices.

One needs to know where to look and how to buy to obtain such savings. All my lenses I bought new (not used, not refurbished, not display models), and are exceptional copies - ie sharp, boxed, etc. I have had friends who have done the same, also with other brands. I'm not saying all lenses get cheap after a few weeks or months. Therefore my statement remains: *Fact*.

If I was in your shoes I might have also got the Nikon 200-400mm, and maybe a Nikon 800D. I have a number of friends who have the Nikon 200-400mm f4 lens and take great photos with it, just as I have friends with other tele lenses (Canon, Sigma, etc) - and who take great photos with those lenses.

As I've said for many years, it's the photographer that truly counts at the end of the day. Of course having appropriate quality equipment is very important too, particularly in challenging photographic situations... and I've had my share of these too.

All the best with your photography. After all that is what it's all about. And I will continue to enjoy my photography.

Paul


----------



## bbasiaga (Mar 29, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> I've been saving my left kidney for just such an occasion.



I'm sure this lens will be well worth the cost to people in the right business, but when I saw the expected price a vision flashed in my head of a retiring photographer walking with his 1DX and 200-400 lens into a car dealer and trading straight up for a compact car.

-Brian

PS: I suppose the other side of that image would be an avid hobbyist (like myself) driving down to the local camera shop, leaving his keys on the counter and walking home with a new camera and lens!


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 29, 2012)

$11,000 is a couple hundred dollars more than the combined price of the Nikon 200-400, a Nikon 1.4X TC and a D800 body at B&H. If Nikon introduces a "Pro" (16MP, 10FPS) DX D400 for $2300, that saves another $1000.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 29, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> $11,000 is a couple hundred dollars more than the combined price of the Nikon 200-400, a Nikon 1.4X TC and a D800 body at B&H. If Nikon introduces a "Pro" (16MP, 10FPS) DX D400 for $2300, that saves another $1000.


+1
Exactly Bob. I'm not the only one doing this math. This lens better be God's gift. Let's not forget, you can buy a Sigma 120-300/2.8 + 1.4x, which by all accounts is a crackin' combo + a brand spankin' new 1Dx (a 1Dx!!!) for less money than the 200-400/f4 1.4x


----------



## FarQinell (Mar 29, 2012)

The 1.4X integral TC design is a bit weird.

To get it to work Canon will have invested vast amounts of money designing and testing it - hence the very expensive price tag.

You could buy a 200/2 and the latest 500/4 for roughly same price and get better results - a Canon prime will always beat a zoom!

Why not a simple 200-560 f/5.6 zoom? Simpler and cheaper and would have been in the shops by now.

Nikon might now produce a 300-600 f/5.6 - now that would really be a lens worth waiting for!


----------



## joos (Mar 29, 2012)

I was really hoping the 200-400mm was around the $8,500 range.... I think that would have been a great price.....


----------



## JasonInOregon (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't buy the listed price. Haha. No pun intended. I bet it's a matter of setting cost expectations very high on purpose. When the very high expected price for a highly coveted item drops, it suddenly seems far more affordable, even though it is still very very expensive. That is my guess. Strategically thinking as a retailer. And maybe a little wishful thinking. Absolutely nothing to back it up.

But I bet it will come out priced somewhat lower than the $1100 we're hearing now (maybe $9900) and then it won't be long before it can be had around $8000-8500, hopefully by the end of the year. X-mas 2012, Santa, now you know what I want in my giant stocking! ;D

It's still going to be a lot more than you would have to shell out for the Nikon version of a 200-400 and a TC add-on. However, it will have not just the great convenience of the built-in TC but it will also perform better, be sharper and faster, as a result of it's integration. Sure, it's still a small fortune, but it's everything I have been waiting for to complete my kit, which is based on the highest quality I can get while having the most focal length flexibility.

Of course, first I have to pony up for the new 24-70 II this summer before I can begin to think about the 200-400 1.4X. In fact, I bet a lot of folks will do just that and as a result, the price will almost certainly drop faster than expected for the 200-400 1.4X.


----------

